# Fertility Tests



## Misty6 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi All, 

About to start my journey in autumn and want to get my fertility tested to see how urgent I need to start treatment.

Can anyone recommend any clinics in London which offer scan and blood tests to give a full picture of my fertility.

Have a lovely evening

Tx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Misty, I'm sure that there are loads more but we went to Create in Harley Street (or Wimbledon) for their fertility MOT and found it really good.

Wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Misty

We also had a fertility MOT but ours was at Bourn Hall it was really helpful in helping us to know what the position was and as we had issues the tests helped us secure funding which i have no doubt we would still be waiting for now otherwise.

I wish you lots of good luck with however you proceed!

Pudding
x


----------



## Misty6 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Pudding/Molly for your responses.

I had a look at create but was not sure they did a combo of scan and AMH to get a complete full picture.

I will also look into Bourn Hall.

Hoping to have test done by the end of May. 

Tx


----------

